# When is hurricane season for Atlantis and WSJ?



## luv_maui (Aug 7, 2006)

If you were considering buying a Westin Atlantis Harborside or Westin St. John fixed week, which weeks would you want to avoid for hurricane season?


----------



## JoAnn (Aug 7, 2006)

Atlantic/Caribbean hurricane season ALWAYS runs from June 1 to November 30.  Seems as though the 'heaviest' part of the season is August, September & October, but that is no guarantee.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 7, 2006)

I did a historical search last year for St. John. September was the worse month for huricanes, but they can happen anytime during the season.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 7, 2006)

I did the same before buying WSJ.  We ended up buying in June because in recorded history there has no hurricanes or tropical depreesions in June for the USVI - eventhough June is the 'official' start of hurricane season.
(cavaet emptor)

There is great site that gives historic info on hurricanes and tropical depressions (names, dates, paths) - I spent a few hours going over the last 50 years.

http://hurricane.csc.noaa.gov/hurricanes/viewer.html

Here are a few others:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_hurricanes_in_the_Caribbean

http://stormcarib.com/climatology/KSSJ_all_isl.htm


----------

